# My first two flasks after the first repotting.



## Hamlet (Sep 28, 2015)

Last year I bought my first two flasks - Paph. vietnamense and Paph. druryi. Now I've repotted both for the first time.

The vietnamense are doing great, very fat hairy roots, lots of them, and with active rot growth.

The druryi are not doing that well, unfortunately. A few have nice roots, but most of them have only few and thin roots. There were about a handful of seedlings that easily grew twice as fast as the rest. They were double the size of the rest and then they all died in a span of a few weeks, the leaves started to rot, starting from the tips and the new emerging leaves were yellow. I have no idea what caused this. It was only the big, fast growing seedlings that died, the smaller ones are all still alive. Does anyone have an idea what could have caused the big ones to die?

I'm keeping the druryis a bit dryer than the vietnamense, since I found that they rot more easily.

Anyway, here's some pics.

vietnamense, about 13 months out of flask:













The remaining druryis, about 10 months out of flask:






Since I'm still basically a beginner and most here are vastly more experienced growers than me, how would you say these seedlings are doing, considering how long they've been deflasked? And any ideas for what I could do to get the druryis to grow better?

Thanks!


----------



## eggshells (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice, where did you get vietnamense flask?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 28, 2015)

Don't know why, but I can only see the top part of the compots then lots of black. Is it just me? 

Eggshells, didn't Sam of Orchid Inn have vietnamense flasks?


----------



## Hamlet (Sep 28, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Nice, where did you get vietnamense flask?



Asendorfer, Germany.



Bob in Albany said:


> Don't know why, but I can only see the top part of the compots then lots of black. Is it just me?
> 
> Eggshells, didn't Sam of Orchid Inn have vietnamense flasks?



The photos look fine on all my devices.  Anyone else can't see them correctly?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 28, 2015)

The photos came in fine this time. Some type of computer glitch? Those guys look pretty good to me.


----------



## Justin (Sep 28, 2015)

they are both looking good to me. so you lost some of the druryi--the ones that made it look very healthy. keep up the good work.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2015)

Great looking plants!


----------



## troy (Sep 28, 2015)

It shows up on my screen as little white boxes


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 28, 2015)

They look great! So sorry to hear about your druryi seedlings dying - I am about 2 weeks into my first paph deflasking adventure and I think most of mine are looking good! Hope mine looks as happy as yours do a year from now.

David


----------



## abax (Sep 29, 2015)

The Viet. look wonderful and I love the leaves. I've found druryi to be a slow grower in my greenhouse. I lost a couple of two growth plants and I have no idea why. They both looked very good and then they died. Druid Spring does much better for me. It appears to me
that you're doing quite well.


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the comments!



troy said:


> It shows up on my screen as little white boxes



Maybe I'll use another host next time. I don't know why the photos don't show for some.



orchidman77 said:


> They look great! So sorry to hear about your druryi seedlings dying - I am about 2 weeks into my first paph deflasking adventure and I think most of mine are looking good! Hope mine looks as happy as yours do a year from now.
> 
> David



Good luck with yours! It's great to see the little seedlings grow.



abax said:


> The Viet. look wonderful and I love the leaves. I've found druryi to be a slow grower in my greenhouse. I lost a couple of two growth plants and I have no idea why. They both looked very good and then they died. Druid Spring does much better for me. It appears to me
> that you're doing quite well.



Sorry to hear about your druyis dying. Same was with my dead seedlings, they looked great and healthy, they grew very fast and then died just as quickly.

I found a pic of how they looked shortly before dying:






The centre leave turned a very bright yellow. Maybe not enough nutrients. I fertilize more now (150 - 250 μS) and the seedlings don't seem to mind.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 2, 2015)

Given the very limited information in culture, ( and even if the culture info was given), who knows but can only speculate regarding the decline & death of some seedlings while others are doing just fine. 

You still have a lot of them and hopefully they will grow to maturity. 
I'm not too fond of druyi other than that they tend to grow upright taking less space. I believe they benefit from a lot of strong light and warmth coming from open low land, sort of like exul. 

Vietnamese seedlings look beautiful! 
I love their leaves.

Depending on how big they were in the flask, I'd say they look great for 13 months out of flask.


----------



## calypso (Oct 2, 2015)

seems really ok, congratulations


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2015)

Bob in Albany said:


> The photos came in fine this time. Some type of computer glitch? .


Yes, run a scan.

Good luck w/ sdlgs.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 2, 2015)

I think your doing a fine job as the seedlings look great.


----------

